# Light hanging kit



## Conort2 (13 Apr 2021)

Hi,

hope everyone’s good?

looking for a hanging kit for a new five foot aquarium I have on the way but can’t seem to find anything at the moment. Evolution aqua seemed like the best bet but they’re out of stock everywhere and looking at how delayed the relaunch is of the aquascaper aquariums is I can’t see them becoming available anytime soon. Anyone have any suggestions?

cheers

Conor


----------



## Conort2 (21 Apr 2021)

Any suggestions? Probably would have helped if I mentioned what light, it’ll be for a twinstar.  

I can’t find anything on the market currently. Thinking of either fixing directly to the ceiling or trying to make my own if I can’t source anything.


----------



## SRP3006 (21 Apr 2021)

I'm using a chihiros bracket that fixes on the back of the tank, suspended from the two brackets. Chihiros - Stand for hanging VIVID & WRGB
Suitable for chihiros' wrgb which would be the same size as a twinstar.
I was looking at the EA light kit but couldn't source one so took a punt on the chihiros ones and I've been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Conort2 (21 Apr 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> I'm using a chihiros bracket that fixes on the back of the tank, suspended from the two brackets. Chihiros - Stand for hanging VIVID & WRGB
> Suitable for chihiros' wrgb which would be the same size as a twinstar.
> I was looking at the EA light kit but couldn't source one so took a punt on the chihiros ones and I've been pleasantly surprised.


That looks perfect, unfortunately AquaSabi doesn’t ship to the uk now. Looks like they’re for sale on aliexpress though. Does it come with a grip for the hanging wire? Looks like it’s mounted on the bracket from the pictures.

cheers


----------



## SRP3006 (21 Apr 2021)

I bought mine through Ali express. Aquasabi allowed me to create a link for you that's all 😉
The bracket is purely just a bracket and all the fixings are attached to it when you secure the light if that makes sense. I can try to grab a few pics if that helps.
If I remember right all the fixings were included to suspend the vivid I'm using.


----------



## Conort2 (21 Apr 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> I bought mine through Ali express. Aquasabi allowed me to create a link for you that's all 😉 The bracket is purely just a bracket and all the fixings are attached to it when you secure the light if that makes sense. I can try to grab a few pics if that helps. If I remember right all the fixings were included to suspend the vivid I'm using.


If you could that would be great, Thank you.


----------



## zozo (21 Apr 2021)

Do you mean just the hanging kit,  the stand or a complete set with light?

If only the hanging kit then searches for Aqua medic might help, it has 3 different versions. I believe the Aquafit 1 is pretty universal... I bought it a few years back and made a DIY light fixture for it. But any light fixture that has a screw at each corner end you can hang it with this kit.

Not sure about its availability in the UK regarding the Aquafit 1.








						aquafit - Aqua Medic Direct
					

Steel Wire Suspension kit for lights




					aquamedicdirect.co.uk
				




But actually, it ain't really that special, hanging kits like this are a widely used item for all kinds of applications other than aquarium lights. I have no idea if there is such a shop in the UK, I don't really know the proper search term for it. But to get an idea of what I mean, here is a webshop from the Netherlands, selling a number of different kits and a lot cheaper as well. They also sell spare parts and cable to assemble your own kind of kit that suits you best.





						Supersnelle ophangsystemen voor inrichters
					

Ophangsysteem voor architectonische plafonds, akoestische tegelplafonds en displays makkelijk ophangen van verlichting en schilderijen




					www.staalkabelstunter.com
				




If it can't be found in the UK you still can order from the other side of the pond...


----------



## Driftless (21 Apr 2021)

I have been using the UNS brackets for hanging lights.


----------

